# Fahrradträgerschiene für 3“ breite Reifen



## BarneyG (11. April 2019)

Hallo,
ich suche eine zusätzliche Schiene, die ich an meinen Fahrradträger schrauben kann. Die Schiene sollte gerade sein und 3“ Reifen aufnehmen können.
Mein Fahrradträger ist ein Carry Bike von Fiamma.
Hierzu hatte ich mir bereits die folgende Schiene gekauft. Laut Beschreibung sogar passend für 5“ Reifen.

„Die Rail Premium S Fat Bike ermöglicht auf den Fahrradträgern von Fiamma den Transport moderner Fat Bikes mit Reifenstärken von bis zu 5 Zoll.“

Die Schiene ist allerdings nur schmale 6cm breit und kann selbst meinen aktuellen 2,8“ Reifen nicht aufnehmen.

Falls hier sonst noch jemand mit Plus-Reifen unterwegs ist und bereits den passenden Fahrradträger gefunden hat, bitte melden. Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!
Gruß Barney

Auf den Fotos seht ihr die Standardschiene 55mm breit und die 80€ teure Schiene für FAT Bikes bis 5“ (60mm). Findet den Fehler.


----------



## sTixi (11. April 2019)

Lass dir von nem Dachdecker oder Metallbauer eine Trapezwanne aus 3mm Alublech Kanten nach deinen Maßen. Dann bohr dir Löcher selber wo du sie brauchst un befestige Sie auf der Dachträgern.
Hab ich bei mie auch gemacht. Allerdings nur für nen normalen Heckträger wo die Taschen auch zu schmal für MTB Reifen waren.

Kostet 20-30 Euro in die Kaffekasse wenn überhaupt...Sind Restteile

Nur Mut... es muß nicth immer Thule draufstehen um Sicher und gut zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

